# PawPrint Art, a New Furry Magazine Looking For Writers



## Neon_Infection (May 26, 2010)

We are currently looking for furries interested in writing stories, columns, reviews, or poetry for are upcoming furry magazine. 

Its a great way to contribute your ideas and feeling towards a topic or your stories to a wider audience.

If you are interested please send a email to PawPrintArt@yahoo.com with:


Your Name/Alias
The Title of your Piece (if you have one)
Email
Website link (FA or external website)
For more information about PawPrint Art feel free to read our main forum  post at http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=73146

The cutoff day for pieces is June 20th.

**update* *The first Issue will be dealing with the art of the furry fandom as a whole.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Under "Your name" can you have an alias?


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Under "Your name" can you have an alias?



Yes it can.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 27, 2010)

This sounds interesting. I will try to send something soon. Haven't had the time to write lately, but I will sometime within the week


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

I would love this


----------



## Poetigress (May 27, 2010)

Didn't you already make a thread about this?


----------



## GraemeLion (May 27, 2010)

Yes.  A day ago.  *sighs* 

Still wish this was a paying market.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 27, 2010)

I'll just ask, since you posted this twice.  Which one do you want me to lock?


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 28, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> I'll just ask, since you posted this twice.  Which one do you want me to lock?



Just kill this one I guess, its getting the least responses after all.


----------

